# Lilly got her CCA!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well she did it! Lilly got her CCA!  very proud of her! She got scores of 84, 86.5, and 99! (Out of possible 100 for those that don't know) The evaluators were all so nice and really helped me appreciate my dog even more..which I didn't think was possible. I also learned about some of their areas she may not be so strong in but those weren't as numerous as the areas where she is good in 

The bad part of the day was me.. I ended up getting sick shorty after getting out of the ring. I had a pounding headache and the it went downhill from there. :yuck: luckily the rain held out for the group photo at the end, but I'm hoping it doesn't look too obvious that I had been sick. So I didn't get to enjoy the whole day but I was able to get out of it what I had wanted to learn. 

Surprised to see my pic is loading from my iPad..something must have changed on here to let me use it. She's sitting nicely next to her proud non fur brother and sister.  on the side for some reason? Lol


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

A big congratulations to you Alison and Lilly! Glad you where able to tough it out. You must be soooo proud.:woot2: Bonus, I think that CCA picture will be posted in the GRCA News! It will probably take a few issues. If you are not currently a member receiving the mag, this would be a great reason to sign up. You can start or add to Lilly's " baby" book!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Well she did it! Lilly got her CCA!  very proud of her! She got scores of 84, 86.5, and 99! (Out of possible 100 for those that don't know) The evaluators were all so nice and really helped me appreciate my dog even more..which I didn't think was possible. I also learned about some of their areas she may not be so strong in but those weren't as numerous as the areas where she is good in
> 
> The bad part of the day was me.. I ended up getting sick shorty after getting out of the ring. I had a pounding headache and the it went downhill from there. :yuck: luckily the rain held out for the group photo at the end, but I'm hoping it doesn't look too obvious that I had been sick. So I didn't get to enjoy the whole day but I was able to get out of it what I had wanted to learn.
> 
> Surprised to see my pic is loading from my iPad..something must have changed on here to let me use it. She's sitting nicely next to her proud non fur brother and sister.  on the side for some reason? Lol


Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey that's great! Congratulations!! It's very, very interesting, isn't it?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! yes it was great Hearing all the feedback on what the thought of her. One of the nicest compliments was from one of the evaluators was about her coat being really nice and correct and she was in her top 3 for coat of the day! She also loved her teeth and loved how most of the dogs their had full dentition. Apparently that was/is a problem with dogs missing many teeth.

They all loved her personality and commented how sweet she is. She really is a good dog. She loved all the attention and really wanted to meet and greet everyone, including the dogs. 

The places she was lacking was her front, mainly short on leg angle and fore chest not as prominent. (I didn't comprehend fore chest until they showed me) and her loin is a bit long, which I wasn't sure about before going.. They all liked her rear. She has lots of muscle! Her only other fault was her front end was a bit wide when moving her but is due to her front angles. They said can try road working but one of them said it may due to ligaments and nothing may help that? I was a little bummed about that. They said otherwise she has a good gait, especially from the side view. 

It really was an eye opener for me.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! I too found it to be very educational.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations to Lilly and you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  It is a wonderful experience for sure


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it! It is so educational.. I really like this program. Congrats!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Great news!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations! That's great news!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!!!! I never had any doubts that she would.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am proud of her..and us. Now next thing is to get her CGC and start working on our RN and hopefully get back into the conformation ring soon too!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go, Lily! Congratulations.


----------

